# Would love to see a LHCF "Wikapedia"...



## swimfan09 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello!  This is my first post and as a newbie, I would love to see a LHCF "Wikapedia"  I like that Pebbles has posted a guide for newbies for hair care, but I would love to see a permanent guide for all the acronyms, the terminology, etc.  For example, what is a challenge?

As new acronyms and terms come up, they could be added.

Many thanks - this site is extremely informative!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 14, 2009)

that sounds like it might be a good idea, but I think that part of the fun of LHCF is that you can search what you are specifically looking for in the forum. Especially since there isn't a one size fits all approach to hair care.  There are a lot of posts that have great information on them.  As for acronyms, there is a thread called "Ever been MAD late on Figuring out a LHCF Acronym?" that defines pretty much all of them.  Just search the thread for whatever you are unsure of.

HTH!!!


----------



## Vinyl (Nov 14, 2009)

If you do decide to go ahead with this idea, wikia.com might be a good place to start. It lets you make your own mini wikipedia on a specific topic/community.


----------



## swimfan09 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Inthemix08 and Vinyl!  By the way, what is a challenge?  I did do a search to see if someone had defined it and I didn't find it.

Thanks


----------



## soulie (Nov 15, 2009)

There is a permanent guide for acronyms.  It can be found in the Sticky section. 

A "Challenge" is specified a hair activity that members may choose to do for the benefit of their hair.  For example a "Hide Your Hair Challenge" means that those who participate will not show the full length of their hair for the duration of the challenge - they might be doing protective styling or wearing weaves as examples.  Frequently the rules for the challenge will include "passes"  -- a limited number of times when the challenge rules can be bypassed, e.g. for a wedding or a birthday.


----------

